# Excel Arbeitsmappen Vergleichen und Ergänzen



## BrinkMan (25. Juli 2007)

Hallo,

ich steh hier grade vor ein riesen Problem!

Ich habe hier 1 Excel Arbeitsmappe in der die Daten immer Aktuell sein müssten, bzw. Ergänzt werden müssten. (Keine Duplikate)

Die neuen Daten kommen von einer neuen Arbeitsmappe, das größte Prob ist nur das die Tabelle nicht 100% überein stimmt! Das heißt die letzten 4-6 Spalten sind anders bzw. vertauscht. Die Mappe hat ca. 20 Spalten!

Vergleichbar Daten wären Name, Anrede, ID usw. 

Das war mein Problem Nr. 1

Problem 2

Die Liste wird von eine art Callcenter Mitarbeiterin bedient und sie muss vermerken wann sie jemand zurück rufen soll. Kann man irgendwie ein Datum Eingeben und am Tag des Datums leuchtet eine Zelle oder eine ganze Zeile dann Rot/Gelb/Grün?

Ich danke euch jetzt schon für Hilfe,... 

Hoai


----------



## larryson (26. Juli 2007)

Zu 1) Wer pflegt den die neue Arbeitsmappe/bzw wer stellt diese Daten bereit? Könnte man diese Arbeitsmappe eventuell an die erste anpassen? 

Hallo und guten morgen, für Problem 2 könntest du die "bedingte Formatierung" nutzen.

Markier die betreffende Datumsspalte und geh zu Format->Bedingte Formatierung. Dort stellst Du ein: "Zellwert ist gleich =Heute()". Wenn Dir Excel irgendwelche Anführungsstriche vorschlägt, musst Du diese wieder löschen. Dann stellst Du dein entsprechendes Format ein. Leuchten oder blinken tuts allerdings nicht, dafür wäre ein größerer Workaround nötig.

Zur Lösung beider Probleme würde mir spontan eine einfache Datenbankanwendung einfallen. 

Dort könntest Du Deine Excelsheets importieren/bearbeiten/auswerten. Aber das steht für das Callcenter wahrscheinlich nicht zur Debatte? Obwohl dann alle Mitarbeiter/innen ausgewertet werden könnten....


----------



## BrinkMan (26. Juli 2007)

Hi,

leider kann ich die Leute nicht beeinflussen, die für die neue Tabelle verantwortlich sind. Aber ich habe gemerkt das die letzten paar Einträge eh nicht so ganz wichtige sind.

Deshalb ist es mir wichtiger das die spalten 1-15 auf jedenfall abgeglichen werden.

Die Idee mit der Datenbank ist mir auch als erstes eingefallen, aber wie gesagt helfe ich nur einer Bekannten die diesen Callcenter Job macht, und sie sitze da quasi alleine dran.

Problem 2
Das mit der Bedingten Formatierung war auch ne Idee von aber ich wußte nicht das es die Heute() Funktion gab 

Hoai


----------



## larryson (27. Juli 2007)

Dann ist also Problem zwei erst mal gelöst?! Sind immerhin schon 50 % !

Zu Problem eins. Wahrscheinlich läuft das folgendermaßen (korrigiere mich bitte):
-Die Mitaarbeiterin hat eine Exceldatei
-täglich bekommt Sie die gleiche Exceldatei mit neuen/geänderten/gelöschten? Werten
-Diese Änderungen/Löschungen müssen in die erste Datei übertragen werden
-Der Aufbau der Mappen ist genau der selbe


----------



## BrinkMan (27. Juli 2007)

Hi

ja Problem 2 ist gelöst 

Zu Problem 1

Mitarbeiterin Arbeitet mit ihrer Mappe die möglichst immer aktuell sein sollte.

Es kommen zu 99% nur Änderungen hinzu, gelöscht wird eigentlich fast nie was. Das könnte man quasi erst mal ausschließen! Nur sollten Duplikate vermieden werden.

Die Mappe wird 1-2 mal die Woche Aktualisiert.
Der Aufbau ist der Mappe ist auf den ersten 15 Spalten gleich, die letzten 5 Spalten ändern sich ab und an leicht. Aber wie gesagt steht dort keine sehr wichtigen Infos! (sollten aber mit kopiert werden.

Hoai


----------



## larryson (27. Juli 2007)

Stehen in der Aktualisierungstabelle nur die aktualisierten Daten drin oder sind die Daten aus der ersten Datei auch nochmal vorhanden? Und welche Änderungen nimmt die Mitarbeiterin an Ihrer Datei vor?


----------



## BrinkMan (27. Juli 2007)

Hi,

Ja es stehen auch noch die alten Daten drin, aber in der Mappe stehen halt noch Kommentare und und Notizen drin sodass sie nicht einfach die neuen Mappe nehmen kann,... alles Kompliziert! 

Hoai


----------



## larryson (27. Juli 2007)

Unter den Prämissen, 
-das die Kommentare und Notizen nicht in den zu ändernden Spalten stehen (in deinem Fall ab Spalte 20) und! 
-keine Datensätze gelöscht werden und 
-neue Datensätze nur am Ende der Aktualisierungstabelle stehen 

könntest Du das folgendermassen lösen.

Die aktuelle Liste muss immer unter einem festen Namen und Ort abgespeichert sein. Dann erstellst Du Dir darauf eine Abfrage (Daten->externe Daten->neue Abfrage erstellen).

Lass Dich dabei von Assistenten durchführen! Jedesmal, wenn Du nun die Originaldatei öffnest, möchte die sich logischerweise aktualisieren. 

Wie eingangs bereits erwähnt, es werden die kompletten Spalten Deiner Abfrage überschrieben. 

Alles andere wird wahrscheinlich auf ein größeres und Zeitaufwendiges VBA-Script hinauslaufen.


----------



## BrinkMan (6. August 2007)

Hi,

Danke für den Tip, aber leider bekomme ich das nicht hin bzw. sagt Excel mir das die Datenquelle enthält keine sichtbaren Tabelle!

Was mache ich falsch oder geht das nicht?

Hier noch ein Beispiel der Tabelle (Leider in Word):

Hoai


----------



## larryson (6. August 2007)

Sorry, aber mit der Word-Datei kann ich nichts anfangen.

Kannst Du die beiden Excel Dateien posten? Bitte nur mit ein paar Testdaten!


----------



## BrinkMan (6. August 2007)

Hi, 

habe eben nicht gesehen das man auch Zips hochladen kann,... 
Ich Zip die zwei mal!

Hoai


----------



## larryson (6. August 2007)

Ich schaus mir heute abend mal an, ich denke mal, daß das lösbar ist.


----------



## BrinkMan (6. August 2007)

Hi,

habs grade glaube ich doch hinbekommen,... 
Aber leider kopiert er immer die "Tabellenkopfzeilen" mit.
Und er filter nicht nach doppelten Einträgen 

Hoai


----------



## larryson (7. August 2007)

So, hab da mal was hochgeladen, allerdings muss ich gestehen, das mir das nicht so richtig gefällt. :suspekt:

1. Es wird kein Abgleich gemacht, welche Daten schon vorhanden sind
2. Sieht es einfach nur bescheiden aus. 

In einer privaten E-Mail hast du gefragt:


> Mit Access habe ich eigentlich noch nie gearbeitet. Wäre das viel Aufwand?
> Dort könnte man auch gut die Kommentar verwalten oder?



Für den Programmierer ist es schon Aufwand, da ja alle Eventualitäten berücksichtigt sein wollen. Für den/die Anwender ist es halt meistens leichter zu arbeiten. 

Im übrigens deuten einige Felder in den Mappen darauf hin, das die Originaldaten aus einer Datenbank kommen (Erfasser_ID, Ansprechpartner_ID).

Auf zwei Sachen bin ich noch gekommen, die Dir vielleicht weiterhelfen könnten; Konsolidieren und den Vorlageassitenten (über den Add In Manager installieren). Diese konnte ich allerdings aus Zeitgründen nicht mehr verfolgen.


----------



## BrinkMan (8. August 2007)

Hi,

Anscheinend arbeitet Excel mit festen pfade, deshalb kann ich mir deine Dateien nicht richtig anschauen da er auf dein G: Laufwergreifen möchte 



larryson hat gesagt.:


> Auf zwei Sachen bin ich noch gekommen, die Dir vielleicht weiterhelfen könnten; Konsolidieren und den Vorlageassitenten (über den Add In Manager installieren). Diese konnte ich allerdings aus Zeitgründen nicht mehr verfolgen.



Habe ich installiert, nur wüßte ich jetzt nicht wie man das mit Konsolidieren machen könnte da man Zahlen oder ähnliches vergleichen kann. Und der Vorlagenassitenen? Wo findet man den?

Hoai


----------



## BrinkMan (8. August 2007)

Hi,

habe das was gefunden,...
http://www.ms-office-forum.de/forum/showthread.php?t=214452

Mit diesen Tool kann man auch was Konsolidieren, aber bin mir noch nicht sicher ob der genau das macht wie ich mir das Vorstelle,... naja muss mal heute an den Orginal Daten testen.

Hoai


----------

